# Clarks desert boots an Ivy/trad staple?



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

There is much talk of loafers , deck shoes, bucks etc.on the trad forum.
so out of intrest does anyone here wear clarks desert boots my understanding is that they were an Ivy league university staple about 40 years ago, did they "make the cut" or were they superceded by another type of shoe.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

For some time the style was a staple of British trad. The Clark boots then became part of American trad in the early 1960s, but they were soon supplanted by Clark's Wallabees. I see some of the fancier models for dress--or I should say shoes that resemble desert boots. The fact is that like khakis the desert boots showed up in Army surplus stores after WW II and began making their way into students' wardrobes. I'm not exactly sure where they have gone: Clarks still sells them, but I don't see them around much any more.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think any chukka-style boot has a place


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Pgolden said:


> For some time the style was a staple of British trad. The Clark boots then became part of American trad in the early 1960s, but they were soon supplanted by Clark's Wallabees. I see some of the fancier models for dress--or I should say shoes that resemble desert boots.


Brooks Brothers was showing a pair last year, but instead of the traditional crepe sole, theirs had leather with a stacked heel, and were going for around $300, IIRC. I've worn out more pairs of Clarks than I care to remember, both Wallabees and desert boots (my favorite). One of their greatest features is that they can be jammed in anywhere in your luggage without harm and, as desert boots, they live up to their name by really insulating the soles of your feet from the hot ground. I trekked around the Judean desert in Israel a couple of years ago in the summertime, and no footwear I found was as good as Clark's desert boots for comfort, although I'm sure the Israeli army boots do just fine.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

How was the durability? Most of the Clark's that I've seen were made in Vietnam.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have Wallabees [similar shoe] that are 7 years old and going strong. I think the durability of shoes sometimes has to do with what kind of wearer you are. Some guys, maybe if they pronate a lot and are heavy will kill a pair of shoes in 6 months. Some guys do not.

The construction of these 'classic' Clarks is pretty simple. And the whole shoe is VERY flexible so instead of breaking down, the seem to 'give' way and might therefore last longer.

Danny


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a pair of Wallabees in boarding school (late 70's-early 80's) as did several of the guys. I switched to desert boots in college after seeing some pictures from the early 60's of some of the guys in my club. I've been wearing them ever since. Especially like them with rolled up khakis with no socks.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> How was the durability? Most of the Clark's that I've seen were made in Vietnam.


The early ones were all made in Ireland, I believe, and were of excellent durability, and there was a perceptible change when they started making them elsewhere.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Clark's Desert Trek in Beeswax is my favorite. I also own the Wallabee in Sand suede.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

I have had Clark's desert boots in regular fall/winter rotation for going on 35 years. May have to give them a try in the summer too.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I love the Desert Boot and I think that it certainly fits into what we talk about. I have two pair of them: a sand suede pair that are five years old and a recently purchased chocolate brown suede pair that I'm looking forward to breaking out this fall. I think that these boots are highly versatile. They look great with a sweater and 501s, chinos and an OCBD or even gray dress pants, white BD and and odd jacket. 

I don't see anyone else around Knoxville wearing them which, for me, only adds to their appeal...

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For years I have worn Clarks Desert boots and Wallabees, and continue to do so...though my tastes have gone from the traditional sand suede to the beeswax leather finish.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a pair in the beeswax finish, but I have a question. My friend has a pair and the crepe soles are basically black. They look like they were made black, that's how black they are. I really like the look of the dirty, but still oatmeal-colored or whatever, sole. Realistically, walking around NYC, are my soles going to turn black or was he just wearing his out on rainy, muddy days too often?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I wore my wallabees around NYC for a few years and, yes, the soles get black. That's the dirt and grime of the city, not much you can do about it...maybe if you washed the soles after each wearing they'd stay tan.

Danny


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

How is the arch support on the desert boots? Are they pretty floppy?


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> For years I have worn Clarks Desert boots and Wallabees, and continue to do so...though my tastes have gone from the traditional sand suede to the beeswax leather finish.


I've got a pair of the beeswax and and really like them. Yes, they soles are blackish now, as I live in a city and walking around pickup grime. Eh.


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

*re: Clarks Desert Boots*

Guys,

Where can you find them? Every casual men's store I've tried in the Midwest has not carried them. What's worse, the sales clerks don't even know what a desert boot is.

It's a great look. As a college student in the late 60's I wore Clarks with a Gloverall duffle coat and McGeorge shetlands.

Thanks!

BillinStL


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have any Clarks stores near you? Most of the malls around me have one.


----------



## john parker (Feb 6, 2008)

For Clarks desert boots and other Clarks shoes, contact Doug 
Soresen, Manager, Haney's Safetyshoe Service, Omaha, NE, 1-402-566-2022. Just got mine through them a couple months ago. They do not carry in stock but order with as good a price as you can get on Amazon or the internet.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Clark's Desert Trek in Beeswax is my favorite. I also own the Wallabee in Sand suede.


These are absolutely Trad, as are the Desert Boots. All are very comfortable and durable.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mike147 said:


> How is the arch support on the desert boots? Are they pretty floppy?


Minimal arch support. The standard medium width doesn't work on my skinny ankles. I had a similar pair from Cabelas years ago that actually fit, but they're long gone.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have the Brooks desert boots with red brick sole. 

I find them horribly stiff and uncomfortable. I believe it's because they are fully leather lined. However I've only worn them maybe 10 times and they seem to get slightly softer with each wearing. So maybe they will grow on me.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

*Of course they are!*

I've had a least once pair of Clark's Desert Boots in my closet since my foot was big enough to wear a pair of my dad's. It was a BIG deal when he took me to the Georgetown University Shop when I was in 8th grade to get my own pair. Both of brothers took the same shopping trip when they came of age. Whenever my dad picked me up at an airport (coming home from college or from some trip abroad), he would wear Desert Boots, as if to say, "Hey son, it's me!" Come to think of it, he still does.

As I'm typing, I just realized that I have them on right now, with a pair of Woolrich off-white wool socks, chinos, ribbon belt, and a rugby shirt.

There's very little I like more than a really broken in and beaten up pair of Desert Boots.

Others don't get my devotion to these shoes. When I run into friends from childhood over the holidays, I often hear, "You still wear those shoes?!"

The question is music to my trad ears!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Wearing a pair right now. Love 'em.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Desert boots, along with penny loafers, were pretty much de rigeur in my prep school in the early Seventies. Gosh, I probably haven't thought about them for 30 years.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck finding a pair of Beeswax leather Desert Boots, guys. I've searched and searched, but to no avail. A local store, which is a Clarks dealer, tried to order them direct from Clarks only to find out that they were no longer going to produce the DB in Beeswax. They do have a Tobacco-ish suede color, however, that is very nice. 

Desert Boots are great. The guy in my avatar seems to have worn them pretty well...

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PeterW said:


> I've had a least once pair of Clark's Desert Boots in my closet since my foot was big enough to wear a pair of my dad's. It was a BIG deal when he took me to the Georgetown University Shop when I was in 8th grade to get my own pair. Both of brothers took the same shopping trip when they came of age. Whenever my dad picked me up at an airport (coming home from college or from some trip abroad), he would wear Desert Boots, as if to say, "Hey son, it's me!" Come to think of it, he still does.
> 
> As I'm typing, I just realized that I have them on right now, with a pair of Woolrich off-white wool socks, chinos, ribbon belt, and a rugby shirt.
> 
> ...


PeterW: Thanks for a very comforting post...a TRAD spin onthe good life, consistancy, comfortable familiarity, and "personal traditions'!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*Long Time Friend*

I, too, have worn Clark's Desert Boots for a very long time. However, I have to say I find the current crop of Vietnam made DBs a bit erratic in their sizing, particulary width. I have purchased three pairs of Vietnam made DBs over the years. I have kept one pair (beeswax leather) and re-sold the other two pair (both suede).

I still have a particulary ratty pair in sand suede. These are the "50 Year Anniversary" pair I picked up about seven or eight years ago. They are made in England, and were accompanied by a "one of so many" tag, had special features like gold stitching, rawhide laces, metal grommets and specially embossed footbed. They also came with a neat, fat little book that outlined the history of the Desert Boot itself. I think I still have that book somewhere.

As Patrick mentioned, they offer little in the way of arch support, but they were the one pair of shoes I took with me when I went to lose myself in the jungle of Guyana several years ago. Very cool to wear, great comfort, and presentable enough for dinners in the capital, Georgetown. I like 'em.

ds23pallas


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> Good luck finding a pair of Beeswax leather Desert Boots, guys. I've searched and searched, but to no avail.
> 
> TT:teacha:


Try here:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Good luck finding a pair of Beeswax leather Desert Boots, guys. I've searched and searched, but to no avail. A local store, which is a Clarks dealer, tried to order them direct from Clarks only to find out that they were no longer going to produce the DB in Beeswax. They do have a Tobacco-ish suede color, however, that is very nice.
> 
> Desert Boots are great. The guy in my avatar seems to have worn them pretty well...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Look on ebay...there are some listed there still I believe.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to wear desert boots but it's been a long time since I've owned a pair. I've been thinking about getting a pair of Sand suede boots for the summer (my winter casual boots are waterproof chukkas). 

To my knowledge I have never owned a pair fo Clark's. Does the length run true to size? Knowing they have minimal arch support, I will probably wear my orthodics with them.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Good luck finding a pair of Beeswax leather Desert Boots, guys. I've searched and searched, but to no avail. A local store, which is a Clarks dealer, tried to order them direct from Clarks only to find out that they were no longer going to produce the DB in Beeswax. :


I only have bought the traditional color, but have mistakenly made a pair very close to the Beeswax version by simply slopping on some waterproof something or other on the tan ones. I was left with oily (in a nice way) matte leather.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Try here:


I've already been in touch with these guys. They will not be getting any more stock in. And, of course, they have none in my size...

TT:teacha:


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi gents,

Desert boots are deeply Trad. 
One of the members of Black Flag wears a pair of desert boots in the video for "TV Party." Is Black Flag trad? Hmmmm...

Regards,
Alex.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

A. Clay-More said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> Desert boots are deeply Trad.
> One of the members of Black Flag wears a pair of desert boots in the video for "TV Party." Is Black Flag trad? Hmmmm...
> ...


Well, when I first heard that song in the early 80s, I was wearing DBs.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> I've already been in touch with these guys. They will not be getting any more stock in. And, of course, they have none in my size...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Good find.

So what's the verdict on sizing for these? They run about half a size large?

Danny


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Danny said:


> Good find.
> 
> So what's the verdict on sizing for these? They run about half a size large?
> 
> Danny


I wear a 9.5 in Desert Boots, same as I do in Weejuns and Purcells. So, for me, they run pretty true to size. Others may have different experiences.

TT:teacha:


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

A. Clay-More said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> Desert boots are deeply Trad.
> One of the members of Black Flag wears a pair of desert boots in the video for "TV Party." Is Black Flag trad? Hmmmm...
> ...


Well, Minor Threat were known as "Georgetown Punks", so...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Danny said:


> Good find.
> 
> So what's the verdict on sizing for these? They run about half a size large?
> 
> Danny


In my experience, they have always run 1/2 size (perhaps just a bit more) larger than my normal size. By buyiny 1/2 size smaller and inserting a thin, after-market insole, I could achieve a perfect fit.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Aha! I am in NYC this week, so I'll go by that store and try them on. They're on 8th street, right near my old dorm.

Danny


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

FYI, Banana Republic has their desert boot--The Sahara--on clearance right now, including in Beeswax. According to the Style Forum Streetwear guys these run slightly narrow and big, size down a half size. If you go to Gap.com and sign up for email updates and choose to receive updates from Banana Republic, too, you will receive a free shipping code via email. I just ordered a pair in Beeswax.

https://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=26219&pid=524763&vid=1


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

AlanC said:


> FYI, Banana Republic has their desert boot--The Sahara--on clearance right now, including in Beeswax. According to the Style Forum Streetwear guys these run slightly narrow and big, size down a half size. If you go to Gap.com and sign up for email updates and choose to receive updates from Banana Republic, too, you will receive a free shipping code via email. I just ordered a pair in Beeswax.
> 
> https://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=26219&pid=524763&vid=1


YOINK!

Thanks man - I have been wanting a pair for a while.

Got the sandy colored.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yeah, me, too.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Good price on those. Too bad I just bought a vintage pair of NOS Made in England Clarks Desert Boots from a local shoe mecca...


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Good price on those. Too bad I just bought a vintage pair of NOS Made in England Clarks Desert Boots from a local shoe mecca...


Nice find. I still have one pair of made in England Desert Boots. I find the leather and fit to be much better than the made in Vietnam pairs I have tried. Too bad they are almost completely worn out. What colour did you get, sand suede?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> FYI, Banana Republic has their desert boot--The Sahara--on clearance right now, including in Beeswax. According to the Style Forum Streetwear guys these run slightly narrow and big, size down a half size. If you go to Gap.com and sign up for email updates and choose to receive updates from Banana Republic, too, you will receive a free shipping code via email. I just ordered a pair in Beeswax.
> 
> https://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=26219&pid=524763&vid=1


The toe seemed very elongated on these. I guess it's Banana's more fashiony take on the Clarks classic.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^According to a poster at SF, the ankle fit is tighter on these than Clark's (a very good thing for me). The Sahara also has three sets of eyelets rather than only two, which allows for better adjustment, too. I'm just really hoping the ones I ordered fit. I've been wanting a pair for awhile, and these could turn out to be better fitting and cheaper. Both very good things.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

ds23pallas said:


> Nice find. I still have one pair of made in England Desert Boots. I find the leather and fit to be much better than the made in Vietnam pairs I have tried. Too bad they are almost completely worn out. What colour did you get, sand suede?


Yeah, sand suede. That's all they had, which is good 'cause it's all I'd buy. My older pair (about 5 yrs. old) is a Made in Romania pair which are pretty nice as well. I've beat them to death and they're still holding together just fine. At one point, I eBay'ed a pair of Chocolate Brown suede DBs that were Made in Vietnam but I hated them. Color was no good, and they had some type of plastic-y coating/lining inside instead of the unlined suede. Drove me nuts.

Anyway, yeah, I got pretty lucky but that tends to happen in a shoe store that still has USA Weejuns and Bucs, Original Sperry Stripers and NOS Florsheim Kenmoor Longwings...


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not surprised to see so much affection here for the classic Clark's Desert Boot, but have any of you actually tried on a pair of the current Vietnamese-made version? I mean, it's not even a close approximation of the old UK-made Clarks. I tried on several pair at a Clark's store in NYC last year and couldn't believe not only how uncomfortable they were no matter what size I tried, but how shoddily made they were. "Dumbed-down" doesn't begin to describe the new Clarks vs. the old UK originals. 

Are any of you wearing the new Vietnamese version and liking how they feel when you walk around? I'm talking about the classic Desert Boots, not one of Clark's more modern styles.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^According to a poster at SF, the ankle fit is tighter on these than Clark's (a very good thing for me). The Sahara also has three sets of eyelets rather than only two, which allows for better adjustment, too. I'm just really hoping the ones I ordered fit. I've been wanting a pair for awhile, and these could turn out to be better fitting and cheaper. Both very good things.


+1 - I really like the three eyelet over the two. My wife is gonna be pissed!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a pair of classic Clark's Desert Boots while in school in the 80's and I do remember them being very comfortable. Alas it's only a memory as they remain the only pair of footwear I've ever had stolen! I guess this also attests to their popularity.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> FYI, Banana Republic has their desert boot--The Sahara--on clearance right now, including in Beeswax. According to the Style Forum Streetwear guys these run slightly narrow and big, size down a half size. If you go to Gap.com and sign up for email updates and choose to receive updates from Banana Republic, too, you will receive a free shipping code via email. I just ordered a pair in Beeswax.
> 
> https://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=26219&pid=524763&vid=1


Me too.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

As I type this, my feet are now adorned with my brand new McCallister desert boots from J. Crew. The UPS guy dropped them off not a hour ago.

I almost bought another pair of Clark's but I liked the color of the Crew model better (I bought the darker suede this time around).They run a tad bit wide, but the length is good. Wearing my custom orthodic with them help...damn-near mandatory if you have flat feet and wear shoes with little or no internal support.

Nirvana!:icon_smile:


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

I just went to Banana Republic today and bought a pair in beeswax. They also had sand, black, and a darker brown suede. I'm looking foward to beating them up a little bit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

anonymouz said:


> I just went to Banana Republic today and bought a pair in beeswax. They also had sand, black, and a darker brown suede. I'm looking foward to beating them up a little bit.


How did you find the sizing runs?


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

By sizing runs do you mean how they fit or the availability of sizes?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

anonymouz said:


> By sizing runs do you mean how they fit or the availability of sizes?


How they fit. According to what I've read they run a little long, and some were suggesting sizing down 1/2 to a whole size. Did you find that to be the case?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While the discounted price of the Banana Republic desert boots is tempting, I think the worn pair and the back-up pair of new Clark's Originals (Made in the UK, no less!), will have to be sufficient for the remainder of this lifetime! In all honesty, I just don't wear mine that frequently, these days but, they are comfortable.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

AlanC said:


> How they fit. According to what I've read they run a little long, and some were suggesting sizing down 1/2 to a whole size. Did you find that to be the case?


I found that lengthwise they ran a 1/2 size long. But they were only a tad wide. So I would recommend sizing down 1/2 a size unless you have wide feet.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Anybody get their BR boots yet? Mine ought to be here tomorrow.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The dark brown suede BR boots appeared at some, not all, Ross stores sometime last year @ $30-$40(?).

(Seems incongruous disparaging "safari" shirts & jackets and wearing desert boots? Doesn't one require t'other? Insomnia awaits the consciences of those Trads who do, that voodoo, that you do, so well.)


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

BillinStL said:


> Guys,
> 
> Where can you find them? Every casual men's store I've tried in the Midwest has not carried them. What's worse, the sales clerks don't even know what a desert boot is.
> 
> ...


Living in suburban Clev, OH no shoe store out here knows what they are either.

Tim


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Anybody get their BR boots yet? Mine ought to be here tomorrow.


Should be next week. They temporarily were out of my size when I delayed ordering, only to have my size show up again.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Not yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks mine have been delivered. I'll investigate when I get home this afternoon. The sizing has me a little concerned, but I'll return them to a b&m store. Some of them have the boots in stock apparently.



jamgood said:


> (Seems incongruous disparaging "safari" shirts & jackets and wearing desert boots? Doesn't one require t'other? Insomnia awaits the consciences of those Trads who do, that voodoo, that you do, so well.)


No disparagement from me. I just got an old label BR safari jacket they'll go great with.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I just don't get the appeal of the desert boot. Anyone care to share some pics so I can get an idea of the look in the context of the trad look?


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> I just don't get the appeal of the desert boot. Anyone care to share some pics so I can get an idea of the look in the context of the trad look?


I get a lot of wear out of mine:

Trad enough?

Someone once mentioned that you can use them as a substitute for dirty bucs. That makes sense to me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Got my BR beeswax boots, wearing them now. They are a bit hard to put on at first. A shoehorn really helps. I think the 8 1/2s are going to work for me okay. A 9 likely would have been a little loose. I have a narrow foot, though, so those with wider feet might need to be careful about sizing down. They fit well around the ankles, which is often an issue for me. My Grenson chukkas are overly loose on my narrow ankles. The leather's a bit stiff out of the box, but it seems like they'll open up nicely. It's crazy how the beeswax leather distresses just from putting them on and wearing. They go great with khakis, so most anything you wear dirty bucs with you could wear these with. I think I'm going to really like these.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Moose - sharp outfit.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

When I got out of the Army in the 50's and went to college a lot us wore Clark's Desert Boots. As far as I know at that time they only came in one color - a light tan with a light colored very gummy sole.

I can't comment on the current sizing and quality as the last time I wore them was in 1981 (more on this later). During the 1970's I wore them and a heavy pair of socks as I stood around on Saturday at Ascot Park in Gardena and watched the Sprint Car races. Desite the lack of arch support and my flat feet, they were very comfortable.

I think Ascot (RIP) was the coldest place in So Cal. I would leave the house wearing a t-shirt and long sleeve shirt and carrying both a sweater and a long jacket and it was warm enough to have the car a/c on. My neighbors, none of whom had any interest in auto racing must of thought I wacky.

One night in 1981 I drove home after the races - about a 45 minute drive - and was still cold so had a couple of quick shots of whiskey and headed upstairs to bed. I was wearing jeans with rather wide bottoms (please don't tell anyone) and when I woke up a few minutes later (I think) I realized that the very gummy soles of the DBs had caught in the cuffs (not turn ups) of my pants.

The end result was three broken ribs and one broken collar bone. The later is still a tailors nightmare.

That might have been the last time I wore jeans and they and the DBs, which were about ready to be replaced anyway, went to the Goodwill.

To end this, probably boring, stagger down memory lane, I think Desert Boots are both Trad and comfortable and if you don't do something dumb like I did you will enjoy them if you find ones of decent quality.

Cheers, Jim.

PS - In the off chance that anyone else here likes short track oval auto racing which is pretty much an American sport although it does have some popularity in OZ and I think in NZ, here is a bumper sticker for you: Let's tear down an industrial park and build a race track.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, I also have the BR version in beeswax and they do distress quickly. However, they seem to rub on my heel quite a bit, even with long socks. Any solutions?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got my boots in from Banana Republic. They seem fine. One warning though. I have a high arch and I could barely get these on my feet. They fit fine once I got them on, but they did seem just a tad on the narrow side. I am a little worried that I won't wear them as much because I need a shoehorn to get them on. Such is life.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I dig my Clarks desert boots. They're low cut -- and closely resemble bucks. But they weigh next to nothing and are very comfortable. 

But they're getting smudgy.

How to clean them?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I dig my Clarks desert boots. They're low cut -- and closely resemble bucks. But they weigh next to nothing and are very comfortable.
> 
> But they're getting smudgy.
> 
> How to clean them?


I'm sure any standard suede cleaner would do the trick. Personally, I think DBs look so much better smudged/dirty. My current pair is 5 years old and I think they look grungy and great. I have a back-up pair waiting in the wings, but any time I look at them all I can think is that they're too pristine. Makes me look forward to beating them into submission...


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent perspective, TradTeacher. I see the wisdom of allowing the shoe's true personality to develop.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Use a suede brush to get the worth of the dirt out, but don't worry if they get grubby. That grubbiness adds to the character of the shoe.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Thanks, guys. I'm getting the picture. And I think I'll pick up a suede brush as well. 

The Clarks and my Quoddy boats are competing for "most comfortable shoe". The boats have that wonderful leather feel, molding to the foot. The Clarks have a springy thing going on, almost massaging the foot when you walk.


----------



## Jackdaws (May 28, 2008)

I just bought a new pair of Clark's desert boots. I remember the dirty crepe soles as a kid. I love them. They go with jeans and chinos. I always get nice comments on them.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I'm sure any standard suede cleaner would do the trick. Personally, I think DBs look so much better smudged/dirty. My current pair is 5 years old and I think they look grungy and great. I have a back-up pair waiting in the wings, but any time I look at them all I can think is that they're too pristine. Makes me look forward to beating them into submission...


I agree that they look better with age and wear. Here is my 8 year-old pair. They are the 50th anniversary edition, made in England and complete with "special" features such as rawhide laces, metal eyelets, gold coloured stitching, special footbed liner and serial number. Also came with a nifty 120 page book on the history of the Desert Boot.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

is there one classic/quintessential desert boot color? like AO Brown w/ topsiders (or navy blue for the over 60 set)


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Mine fit pretty well through the heel and arch, but are definitely a half size long. Not sure that going down a half size would maintain the width, and I'm the only one who can possibly tell.

I am also wondering what to pair these with - with jeans they look almost like the tan suede Timbalands favored by rappers  - not quite, but I want them to scream - I'M WEARING DESERT BOOTS!

Maybe with my new seersucker trousers and a white ocbd they'll look convincingly trad to my eye.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> is there one classic/quintessential desert boot color? like AO Brown w/ topsiders (or navy blue for the over 60 set)


Sand suede.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Senator LooGAR said:


> Mine fit pretty well through the heel and arch, but are definitely a half size long. Not sure that going down a half size would maintain the width, and I'm the only one who can possibly tell.
> 
> I am also wondering what to pair these with - with jeans they look almost like the tan suede Timbalands favored by rappers  - not quite, but I want them to scream - I'M WEARING DESERT BOOTS!
> 
> Maybe with my new seersucker trousers and a white ocbd they'll look convincingly trad to my eye.


Jeans. Khakis. Corduroy? (I got the beeswax finish, not suede)

As to fit, the BR ones I ordered run half size long(to my standard width feet) it seems. I have not tried to cinch them down, and this slightly large cut will probably not be noticed by me after a wearing.

And my oh my are the soles gummy on the BR version.


----------



## Calle (Jun 5, 2008)

I absolutely love my Clarks Desert Boots! After wearing them for a couple of weeks (3-4 weeks with no rain ), my R M Williams felt like a prison for my feet .


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

I take it that DBs can be worn casually like dirty bucks. Would any of you were them with a blue blazer and khakis?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Yessir. Been wearing my desert boots/khakis/blazer combo a little TOO much lately. But it works really well, especially now that my desert boots have aged a bit, gotten a little smudgy. They look even better.

One of the things I generally LOVE about "trad" clothing is the ability to look sharp AND relaxed at the same time. Desert boots fit that idea nicely. They offset the rather polished blazer/OCBD look with the right amount of rugged, casual cool for summer. 

And man are they comfortable.


----------



## Calle (Jun 5, 2008)

martylane said:


> I take it that DBs can be worn casually like dirty bucks. Would any of you were them with a blue blazer and khakis?


Been wearing DB with a white or blue OCBD from H&H, PLRL Andrew khakis and a navy blue Hugo Boss blazer a lot lately.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

For everyone saying how comfortable desert boots are, is this in comparison to dress shoes or footwear in general? 

I find the comfort level to be just okay. (I do have the BR versions though...I don't know if they are much different from the Clarks version)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I have Clarks desert boots. They're probably my most comfortable pair of shoes, right up there with my Quoddy boats. More so when it comes to walking very far.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

I use to buy Clarks desert boots while I was in high school and college. Back then, they had a white rabbit fur lining which I loved in the winter. Haven't seen the white rabbit fur lining since around 1972. By any chance do they still offer the lining on a special order?


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

martylane said:


> I take it that DBs can be worn casually like dirty bucks. Would any of you were them with a blue blazer and khakis?


A damn good look if you ask me.
Desert boots have a lot in common with the blue blazer inasmuch as they can meet a vast range of formality levels whilst remaining inherently casual.


----------



## lpeoples (Jul 4, 2008)

*desert boots in beeswax*

I have a pair of clarks desert boots in black and am planning to pick up some in brown suede this fall. I just tried some banana republic look alikes in brown beeswax and have to say the quality was poor. The leather was very stiff and comfort was no where near the clarks.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

^Welcome to the forum!


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

lpeoples said:


> I have a pair of clarks desert boots in black and am planning to pick up some in brown suede this fall. I just tried some banana republic look alikes in brown beeswax and have to say the quality was poor. The leather was very stiff and comfort was no where near the clarks.


Hmm...that may explain the comfort issue of my pair. Did you try the suede BR versions? The suede is a lot softer than the beeswax.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I want a pair of cotton traders desert boots but they dont do the ones that look good anymore. 
I want a pair of clarks sand coloured ones but they are a bit too expensive for what they are i feel. I hear army officers wore desert boots in the second world war. They werent Clarks ones were they?


----------

